# newboy question



## fatman (Nov 10, 2005)

hi folks, new to this!
im thinking of getting a skyline (always loved the look),summat like a 1995 GTS TYPE M or suchlike (all i can afford at mo!)

im gonna be 25 at the end of this month,got 3 years no claims and had no trouble with the law (got a bog standard 1.6 focus at mo)-the car im lookin at is an import and has a shed load of mods on it (eg blitz turbo timer, defi gauges 2 x a pillar mounted 1x steering cowling mounted, apexi avc-r boost control system dash mounted, aftermarket steering wheel, razo gear knob, aez bucket seats x 2, 17" erglanz alloys, hks coilovers and adjustable top mounts, hks front mount intercooler, aftermarket oil cooler, yashio factory alluminium radiator, apexi induction kit, front strut brace, aftermarket exhaust system, hi level rear spoiler, competition rear locking diff)soz for the BIG list!

an im wonderin how much insurance would sting me for? 
any clues,im just after a general price + the best place to go for insurance
cheers for any help!!!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Most of what you listed are either cosmetic or wont make huge differences to the overall performance, induction, exhaust and intercoler aside. I would go to a website and type in a normal spec car and then add about 10-15% for good measure.

Good luck with the purchase


----------



## fatman (Nov 10, 2005)

cheers for that-whats the best company to insure with in your opinion or anyone elses for that matter for imports?
i see from reading a few of the posts adrian flux pops up often but gets slated often aswell.
remember i am new to this import stuff! 
bear with me!


----------



## jimfortune (Sep 9, 2005)

Try A plan and Adrian Flux they have similar quotes.

When Trying Adrian Flux mention to them that you will become a member of an owners club!! It will cut the price a bit.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Don't use Adrian Flux. They are as much use as a snooze button on a smoke alarm.


----------



## fatman (Nov 10, 2005)

a-plan look alrite but reading the forum-dont you have to push up your volentary excess up to get you premium down-ie £500 (£250 what ive got now)is abit steep.i no its a step up in car and a bigger snatch risk and i dont intend to prang it but dick turpin wore a mask atleast.im waffling,sorry! does any1 no what there compulsory excess is??


----------



## John Mc (Jan 27, 2005)

Don't use Adrian Flux they are fookers Speak to A-Plan they gave me a great quote. No need for a higher excess.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Dont bother with Flux

And dont take advice off someone with a nonsense username whose first ever post happens to be in the insurance section recommending a company most of us think are a rip off !!

I am a big supporter of A-Plan because of all the help they have given me with various cars and specs (if you think yours is a big list, believe me its not even the first line of alot of people here !!).

As Fuggles said, on the plus side most of your mods dont affect performance, and even then only by a little for the ones that do. On the down side you dont have any experience of a performance car which will go against you, but on the plus side are are a reasonable age rather than a 18year old with no brain !!!

With the greatest of respect, if you think 250quid is alot of money then perhaps you should stick with Focus's as you wont be able to afford to run a car like a skyline if that kind of potential bill makes you shakey.

J.

PS Welcome to the register - the search button, top right will answer alot more questions in depth than any single thread can.


----------



## fatman (Nov 10, 2005)

thanks for advice bladerider!, 

yeh i know im abit of a small fry looking at a big boy toy but 25 year old with no house to run and with little bills to pay-i think its the only chance im gonna get of dreaming of a entery level skyline.

serious though cheers!


----------



## R33GTS (Jun 21, 2005)

Pretty much the same as mine fatman and im 26 with 3 points cos my mum told me boot it cos she was late for work(hmmm) and with standered turbo
A-plan £1,100


----------

